# wiper stops after one pass



## briguy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey, our wipers stop moving after only one pass, on my wife's 1997 Altima GXE.
Anybody have an idea of what to do?


----------



## chino1002001 (Apr 6, 2004)

hey, I think your probly looking a wiring problem or loose pivots...
not sure if that will help but..
good lick anyways..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Might be the wiper motor too. More likely that the wiper arm splines that connect to the wiper control arm are loose or stripped. If that's not it, then do this:

Look at the base of the wiper arm, you have a little black circular cap/ball. It's plastic and can be removed. Remove it, and under it you'll find a nut, loosen the nut and take it out. Push the wiper arm against your window and pull at the base where you just took the nut out. The wiper arm should slide off the post. Look at the splines on the wiper arm (the part the connects to the post). Then look at the splines on the post. Look for misting or stipped splines. If neither are bad, reassemble the wiper arm to the post. It can be a bitch sometimes to get it lined up and to slide down the post. After that, replace the nut and tighten down. If either of splines are bad replace the part that has the bad splines (wiper arm or the post). If it's the arm, its simple, if its the post, well...another story...still not difficult, but a lot more to explain. So check what I just said first, and then report back.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Does it make only one pass on the intermitent setting and on the low or the high settings as well?

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im thinking the relay is bad. if its making that one pass completely from start to finish, not stopping anywhere on the window in between, id have to say its going to be electrical before mechanical.


----------

